# [LIVECD]comment demarrer ?(non résolu)

## vampire1976

J'arrive jusqu'à pouvoir rentrer useradd et passwd mais quand il me demande mes mots de passse impossible d'écrire !

J'ai pourtant fais loadkeys be-latin1...

Comment faire ? Merci.Last edited by vampire1976 on Thu Sep 09, 2004 4:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kernelsensei

les mots de passe n'apparaissent pas sous GNU/Linux (pas de ****) ! Mais ils sont bien la !

maintenant que t'as ta reponse, lis ca !

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=69179

Merci.

----------

## Pachacamac

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> les mots de passe n'apparaissent pas sous GNU/Linux (pas de ****) ! Mais ils sont bien la !
> 
> maintenant que t'as ta reponse, lis ca !
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=69179
> ...

 

Encore un petit coquin qui ne respecte pas le formatage des titres ! Mais le grand et formidable veilleur kernel_sensei a la vue perçante !

En tous cas elle est bien marrante cette question, de bon matin ça met de bonne humeur. Non promis, pas de moquerie...   :Laughing: 

----------

## theturtle123

ça a éclairé aussi mon début de matinée   :Wink: 

vampire1976 : si quelqu'un regarde par dessus ton épaule, il peut compter le nombre de caractères que contient ton mot de passe et ainsi éliminer beaucoup de combinaisons à tester... d'où l'interêt de ne rien afficher ! 

i like to be paranoïd

----------

## vampire1976

Je vais donc rééssayer...

----------

## kernelsensei

 *vampire1976 wrote:*   

> Je vais donc rééssayer...

 

faut pas oublier de revenir changer ton titre si ca marche !!

----------

## Pachacamac

Et nous payer un coup à boire !

----------

## zdra

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

>  *vampire1976 wrote:*   Je vais donc rééssayer... 
> 
> faut pas oublier de revenir changer ton titre si ca marche !!

 

pas que si ça marche... tu dois modifier ton titre dans tout les cas  :Wink: 

----------

## fafounet

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> Et nous payer un coup à boire !

 

de tout façon même si ca marche pas, tu nous paies un coup à boire (sisi c'est le bizutage pour rentrer dans le forum)

----------

## kernelsensei

 *zdra wrote:*   

>  *kernel_sensei wrote:*    *vampire1976 wrote:*   Je vais donc rééssayer... 
> 
> faut pas oublier de revenir changer ton titre si ca marche !! 
> 
> pas que si ça marche... tu dois modifier ton titre dans tout les cas 

 

waaah, j'avais meme pas fait gaffe, il avait même pas obeit a mon premier post le saligaud !!   :Wink:   va falloir sevir !   :Laughing: 

tchaktchak ... BANG  :Wink: 

----------

## vampire1976

salut ça ne marche pas du moins... effectivement je met mon mot de passe on ne vois rien, mais...

Après ? Que faire ? quelle commande fait démarrer le systeme ?

Faut-il obligatoirement écrire des commandes réseaux ? préparer les disques dur ? Ne peut-on pas juste démarrer sur le CD ?

J'ai un CD systeme universel...

Pour le titre que dois-je mettre ?  :Rolling Eyes:  je veux bien le changer...

Heu soyez sympa je débute en """code""" alors Linux c'est par curiosité systeme, et le code ça me perturbe un peu.

Pour le coup à boire ok allez à la votre  :Cool: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> les mots de passe n'apparaissent pas sous GNU/Linux (pas de ****) ! Mais ils sont bien la !
> 
> maintenant que t'as ta reponse, lis ca !
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=69179
> ...

 

clique sur le lien  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *vampire1976 wrote:*   

> Après ? Que faire ? quelle commande fait démarrer le systeme ?
> 
> Faut-il obligatoirement écrire des commandes réseaux ? préparer les disques dur ? Ne peut-on pas juste démarrer sur le CD ?
> 
> 

 

Demarrer le systeme ? T'es en train de faire quoi ? une install ? Je ne te suis pas !

----------

## vampire1976

Bien en fait déjà : merci  :Razz: 

Pour le CD en fait k'aimeraais démarrer juste le systeme sur le CD...

C'est un Live CD universel.

Après avoir mis mon user et mon password, je ne sais plus quoi faire pour lancer le systeme ...

J'ai beau faire "hi" pour l'aide elle me donne pas la ligne de commaande pour continuer et lancer le systeme...

En fait je vous montre jusqu'où je vais en prenant pour exemple l'aidde et où je "pige" plus rien :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Après avoir démarré
> 
> Vous recevrez une invite de commande root (« # ») sur la console active. Vous pouvez aussi passer aux autres consoles en tapant Alt-fn-F2,  Alt-fn-F3 et Alt-fn-F4. Retournez à la première console en tapant Alt-fn-F1.
> ...

 

Voilà, et à partir de là pour vraiment lancer le systeme à partir du CD je sais pas comment faire...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## robinhood

mm... [ABRI ANTI ATOMIQUE]le livecd, c'est un peu comme la disquette de demarrage windows.[ABRI ANTI ATOMIQUE/] c'est fait pour installer ton OS. si tu veut un environnemnt "graphique" soit tu installe le syseme tel que decrit dansla doc, soit tu utilise autre chose, par exemple une knoppix, ou la mandrakemove.

----------

## Trevoke

Le principe de Gentoo est .. Euh.. Disons simple.

Le Universal LiveCD est en fait un systeme Gentoo fonctionnel. Une fois mis dans ton lecteur CD et l'ordinateur demarre, le CD te prepare un OS qui marche (completement en memoire vive). A partir de la, tu peux (et devrais, si tu es nouveau) suivre les instructions d'installations de facon a construire un systeme qui marche et qui n'a pas besoin de CD.

Petit conseil : tu as vraiment besoin de savoir ce que tu as comme hardware, alors fais un peu attention. C'est important pour le kernel.

----------

## thanhat

Peux etre pense t-il que le LiveCd est en fait une sorte de Knoppix !  :Question: 

----------

## jpwalker

 *thanhat wrote:*   

> Peux etre pense t-il que le LiveCd est en fait une sorte de Knoppix ! 

 

Je pense que c'est ça parceque je comprend rien !!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## vampire1976

Bien heu ... en fait je pense que je vais prendre fink et installer une KDE sur X11 ? Ce sera plus simple ?  :Rolling Eyes:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *vampire1976 wrote:*   

> Bien heu ... en fait je pense que je vais prendre fink et installer une KDE sur X11 ? Ce sera plus simple ?  

 

ben maintenant ya gentoo macos : http://gentoo-wiki.com/Gentoo_MacOS

----------

## vampire1976

Linux fonctionne au dessus en trensparence sur OS X voyez ceci :

http://arjotis.chez.tiscali.fr//Linux%20sous%20MAC.jpg

----------

